# Traeger Addition



## Savannahsmoker (May 21, 2012)

I added a vertical cabinet to my Traeger to provide more cooking area.  This makes for over 1450 square inches of space in my PID computer controlled smoker.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 21, 2012)

That is waayyy cool!


----------



## Caslon (May 22, 2012)

In my BBQ'ing dreams I have a setup like you have. I wouldn't mind the learning curve.


----------

